# IPV Mini II



## Rob Fisher (16/3/15)

I have been patiently waiting for the IPV Mini II because it's been sitting at my USA address for over 2 weeks now... and finally all the parcels I had ordered from all over arrived and I sent off the SHIP instruction. A couple of days later and large Vape Mail arrived today. I have been a bit like a headless chicken not knowing what to play with first...

So initial impressions because the reviewers will do a far better job of reviewing all the technical details... so this is my take on the IPV Mini II.

It certainly oozes quality and I have no doubt that it's a far better option than the massive Sigelei 100+ which I consider a desk Mod and not a carry mod. The IPV does 70 watts which is way more power than I need. The menu is simple and the whole device is pretty well designed. A brilliant carry device! I'm not crazy about the smooth finish and I can see fingerprints on it which doesn't excite me but I will be able to live with it.

You want a quality small 18650 regulated relatively high powered device then this is most certainly worth getting. I guess when I get rid of some of my high powered regulated mods this one will probably stay with me.

It's driving a Goblin right now... Man I now remember what a pain it is filling the Goblin... rebuildable tanks are a pain in the rear compared to a Cyclone!

I would have to say the IPV mini II is a winner and you won't be sorry owning one!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel (16/3/15)

Ag no man , missed out on one of these so might have to get one when I finally have some cash one day LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/3/15)

the ipv mini is a winner. small enough to carry around yet powerful enough for the high wattage users.
Nice review @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/3/15)

Lekker man @Rob Fisher 
Nice photo and writeup
Looks good

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (17/3/15)

@Rob Fisher dibs on this or the Kanger box if ever you want to sell ! LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom (17/3/15)

I am using the IPV mini for my travels and work exclusively.... simply put : its as awesome as you described it  

However, mine looks very rugged now. The paint fades where one holds it. But it does not bother me.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (17/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (17/3/15)

100% agree @Rob Fisher I used to use mine daily @ 65-70w, I will again soon once my wraps arrive  Had some minor paint chips so don't want to mess it up

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (17/3/15)

Demnit , son of a .... stop it now guys this looks like a serious contender to replace my IPv2


----------



## VandaL (17/3/15)

Daniel said:


> Demnit , son of a .... stop it now guys this looks like a serious contender to replace my IPv2


Makes the IPV2 and IPV 2s obsolete


----------



## Silver (17/3/15)

@Rob Fisher - I assume the IPV Mini 2 with a spare battery in the pocket would make a great all day vape companion when going out...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom (17/3/15)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - I assume the IPV Mini 2 with a spare battery in the pocket would make a great all day vape companion when going out...


I can assure you already. I just changed the battery. flat one lasted from last night till now. About 7ml worth of juice  .....vaping at 26W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/3/15)

Tom said:


> I can assure you already. I just changed the battery. flat one lasted from last night till now. About 7ml worth of juice  .....vaping at 26W



Thanks @Tom - that is quite impressive!


----------



## Humbolt (17/3/15)

Thank you for your impressions @Rob Fisher & @Tom , this just makes the wait even more tedious! lol
ordered a jwrap in the meantime as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (17/3/15)

@Humbolt dengit I should have gone allin with you when I had the cash , now I'm broke so guesstime to sell the IPv2 , but other commitments also await ...


----------



## Humbolt (17/3/15)

What i've learnt in this game is that if you miss something, there is always something better on the horizon. So I dont think you should feel too bad, mate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (17/3/15)

Truth , Reo on the way  , sorry for the hijack oom @Rob Fisher 

Have you managed to put a battery in the Ipv2 yet ?  , hope you do a short and sweet review soon , in HD macro come on I dare you !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/15)

Daniel said:


> Truth , Reo on the way  , sorry for the hijack oom @Rob Fisher
> 
> Have you managed to put a battery in the Ipv2 yet ?  , hope you do a short and sweet review soon , in HD macro come on I dare you !



Written review here...
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ipv-mini-ii.t9825/

And RR version uploading now but will take all night... 

Telkom are putting in the poles to run my Fibre Optic cable tomorrow! Whoooooo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (17/3/15)

Ah cool Mr Fisher , what FTTH package did you go for if I may ask ? Remember you upload speed is still dependant on asynchonous data (ADSL in other words) so not sure what sort of guarantees they gave you ... hopefully not bursting your bubble here but on a 50Mbps download "fibre broadband" package you will still only get max 1 Mbps upload speed if it is what I think it is ... 

http://www.telkommobile.co.za/media/downloads/Terms_and_Conditions_-_Fibre.pdf

points 1 , 2 & 5 in particular


----------



## VandaL (17/3/15)

One thing to note about the MINI 2 is if you scratch the paint, it's like a house of cards from there, the scratch near the screen was a spec, which I thought was dust/dirt so I tried to pick it off with my nail and BOOM, the paint just falls off 

After close to two months of using this device the only real con I can find is the paint job, which I'm going to fix by smacking a wrap on it, a mate got one earlier this month for his and it looks SICK.






Mates mini 2,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/15)

Daniel said:


> Ah cool Mr Fisher , what FTTH package did you go for if I may ask ? Remember you upload speed is still dependant on asynchonous data (ADSL in other words) so not sure what sort of guarantees they gave you ... hopefully not bursting your bubble here but on a 50Mbps download "fibre broadband" package you will still only get max 1 Mbps upload speed if it is what I think it is ...
> 
> http://www.telkommobile.co.za/media/downloads/Terms_and_Conditions_-_Fibre.pdf
> 
> points 1 , 2 & 5 in particular



30mb... and any improvement over our KAK ADSL we have had this year will be a win! But the other bonus is the link is direct into the Kloof exchange that has full power back up (as does my house) so when there is load shedding I'll still have bandwidth! 

But... I expect a HUGE improvement! The next few days will be the proof of the pudding!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (17/3/15)

OK ja that's a win with the load shedding , please do a speed test and let us know , is it 30Mbps uncapped or capped (probably a "soft cap" of a 100GB) ? Anyway , enough hijacking for tonight can't wait to check your video ...


----------



## Humbolt (17/3/15)

@VandaL is that a dent i see in yours or are my eyes playing tricks on me?


----------



## VandaL (17/3/15)

Humbolt said:


> @VandaL is that a dent i see in yours or are my eyes playing tricks on me?


Nope, dent? Where?  
Only 'damage' is the paint.


----------



## Humbolt (18/3/15)

Sorry, my eyes are deceiving me then.


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/15)

Daniel said:


> OK ja that's a win with the load shedding , please do a speed test and let us know , is it 30Mbps uncapped or capped (probably a "soft cap" of a 100GB) ? Anyway , enough hijacking for tonight can't wait to check your video ...



Cap is 250Gig.


----------



## Silver (18/3/15)

Something i find interesting about the IPV Mini2 is the way the battery is taken out and inserted. 

Seems to be different from other mini mods, which have magnets on the doors

Does this method of the IPV Mini2 work well? Does it work better than the magnets system? Is it easy to take out the batt and unscrew that cap thingie on the bottom?


----------



## VandaL (18/3/15)

Silver said:


> Something i find interesting about the IPV Mini2 is the way the battery is taken out and inserted.
> 
> Seems to be different from other mini mods, which have magnets on the doors
> 
> Does this method of the IPV Mini2 work well? Does it work better than the magnets system? Is it easy to take out the batt and unscrew that cap thingie on the bottom?


Very easy to unscrew and replace your battery, it is a threaded cap. Magnets would obviously be the easiest way to remove batteries, however because you screw in your battery it won't go flying if you were to drop your mod.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (18/3/15)

@VandaL I see you own the Istick 50W as well , if you were to choose between the two which one would you choose ?


----------



## VandaL (18/3/15)

Daniel said:


> @VandaL I see you own the Istick 50W as well , if you were to choose between the two which one would you choose ?


Both serve a purpose, I like to use the istick if I'm going out for the night and don't want to change batteries(while I'm ) and need a mod I know is going to last ALL night np.

The IPV mini I use pretty much any other time I'm out, IPV 2s/IPV3/Sig 100 I use primarily at home. The only reason I have the vaporflask is to one day put a DNA 40 chip in it 

It all depends on the vaper, if you do not vape over 50w and NEVER plan to then the istick is brilliant. I mainly vape above 65w so the mini 2 is perfect for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (18/3/15)

Tom said:


> I can assure you already. I just changed the battery. flat one lasted from last night till now. About 7ml worth of juice  .....vaping at 26W





Silver said:


> Thanks @Tom - that is quite impressive!



hmm....never been bothered to check for battery life (always have 2 spare on me). 7ml was obviuosly with one of my brand new batteries....now I have had an older one in and its about 4-5ml. Nonetheless....good enough for me with spares on me at all times. Vaping Bag ftw

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tom (18/3/15)

Silver said:


> Something i find interesting about the IPV Mini2 is the way the battery is taken out and inserted.
> 
> Seems to be different from other mini mods, which have magnets on the doors
> 
> Does this method of the IPV Mini2 work well? Does it work better than the magnets system? Is it easy to take out the batt and unscrew that cap thingie on the bottom?





VandaL said:


> Very easy to unscrew and replace your battery, it is a threaded cap. Magnets would obviously be the easiest way to remove batteries, however because you screw in your battery it won't go flying if you were to drop your mod.



its easy....but I found that finding the start of the thread in a straight manner is sometimes awkward. I am always very careful with threads on my mods. As soon as it is not smooth I'd rather unscrew and try again. Once it has the first threads its butter smooth.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/15)

Silver said:


> Something i find interesting about the IPV Mini2 is the way the battery is taken out and inserted.
> 
> Seems to be different from other mini mods, which have magnets on the doors
> 
> Does this method of the IPV Mini2 work well? Does it work better than the magnets system? Is it easy to take out the batt and unscrew that cap thingie on the bottom?



Piece of cake and simple! Very happy with it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (18/3/15)

A new suit of armor for my mini 2

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Humbolt (18/3/15)

Beautiful! I see most people go for the Carbon Fibre wrap, I just ordered a normal printed one. Hopefully it comes out as good looking as that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (18/3/15)

Humbolt said:


> Beautiful! I see most people go for the Carbon Fibre wrap, I just ordered a normal printed one. Hopefully it comes out as good looking as that.


I think the reason is it is textured and doesn't fade over time. The printed vinynl wraps can be awesome, but I believe they all fade over time. If you look at a pic of your printed wrap a month later after using it daily you see it looks noticeably lighter. I had a carbon fiber wrap on my IPV2 for 7 months and it looked almost as good as it did when I first put it on. If you put in direct sunlight you could see all the scratches avoided over that time


----------



## Humbolt (18/3/15)

Consider me enlightened. You coulda warned a brother! lol
They are inexpensive, though, so if it fades I can just get another. How long did yours take to arrive?


----------



## VandaL (18/3/15)

Humbolt said:


> Consider me enlightened. You coulda warned a brother! lol
> They are inexpensive, though, so if it fades I can just get another. How long did yours take to arrive?


+- 2 weeks delivered by Post Man Pat and his Black and White Cat in a little white envelope, no duties.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt (18/3/15)

LOL awesome. Hopefully I don't damage the paint on mine before the wrap comes.


----------



## kev mac (11/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 23114
> 
> 
> I have been patiently waiting for the IPV Mini II because it's been sitting at my USA address for over 2 weeks now... and finally all the parcels I had ordered from all over arrived and I sent off the SHIP instruction. A couple of days later and large Vape Mail arrived today. I have been a bit like a headless chicken not knowing what to play with first...
> ...


I love mine, I agree with your assessment. As for fingerprints, consider a vape wrap!


----------



## kev mac (11/5/15)

Daniel said:


> Ag no man , missed out on one of these so might have to get one when I finally have some cash one day LOL


Check out wake and vape .com they had the lowest price I've seen.


----------

